# STOP MOWING YOUR LAWN!!!



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I guess I should let my lawn go and stop mowing it after reading this article. At least this way I can stop burning so many fossil fuels which would make Al Gore happy.

My lawn is way too short anyway.

My neighbor text me last week after talk about a fence:
"I find it irritating to be next door to the town's finest green thumb who cares a great deal about his yard. In that situation there is bound to be controversy."

Pretty awesome huh?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

OH-EM-GEE


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Lol the article screams liberal agenda. The author claims they were the morally correct person. They must be more righeous than I. I'm so tired of it. Meanwhile abortions are ok. Bah rant over.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Lol the article screams liberal agenda. The author claims they were the morally correct person. They must be more righeous than I. I'm so tired of it. Meanwhile abortions are ok. Bah rant over.


You have to understand, a lot of these people have only seen a chicken at the zoo. They grew up between plaster walls in front of a TV completely disconnected from Mother Nature. You can tell how confused they are when they "fight for the environment" by vilifying everything that is natural and promoting everything that is unnatural. Mow away my friend.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yup! I know someone who "saves homeless birds". She cages birds in her home thinking she is saving them from the scary outdoors..


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Yup! I know someone who "saves homeless birds". She cages birds in her home thinking she is saving them from the scary outdoors..


This made me chuckle!


----------



## jbrown (Feb 22, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup! I know someone who "saves homeless birds". She cages birds in her home thinking she is saving them from the scary outdoors..
> ...


Me too


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> At least this way I can stop burning so many fossil fuels which would make Al Gore happy.


I think Al Gore needs all the happy news he can get right about now.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Notice how all these guys look about the same? Also if you read his bio he lives in NYC so of course he doesn't care about his lawn!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Exactly.. tired of people living in cement cities telling us how superior they are lol


----------



## Nscottreed (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm in no way a liberal and believe folks like Al Gore have a hidden agenda and find them super hypocritical. I swear every enviromentaIist I know leave all the lights on, takes 45 minute showers, and keeps the AC on 60 degrees. I had a moral delimma with using milorganite after reading all the scary stuff about biosolids. Ultimately I decided to use biosolids in the lawn is probably the best solution. I mean the poops got to go somewhere.

All that being said I like to use milorganite and keep my lawn mow as high as possible. So far this year I've only and to water a few times and my yard is the greenest and thickest in the neighbor. I enjoy tons of wildlife in the city and conserve water. This is my third year and it's been the best so far. We'll see how the summer goes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nscottreed said:


> I'm in no way a liberal and believe folks like Al Gore have a hidden agenda and find them super hypocritical. I swear every enviromentaIist I know leave all the lights on, takes 45 minute showers, and keeps the AC on 60 degrees. I had a moral delimma with using milorganite after reading all the scary stuff about biosolids. Ultimately I decided to use biosolids in the lawn is probably the best solution. I mean the poops got to go somewhere.
> 
> All that being said I like to use milorganite and keep my lawn mow as high as possible. So far this year I've only and to water a few times and my yard is the greenest and thickest in the neighbor. I enjoy tons of wildlife in the city and conserve water. This is my third year and it's been the best so far. We'll see how the summer goes.


Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

It don't care enough about this bloggers opinion to actually research it but I would think having to cut frequently and the growth it stimulates would cause the grass to use more CO2 and ultimately negate any negative impact caused by using a gas powered mower. Versus having natural grasses that grow to a point and then they maintain their consumption and have no need to consume more to generate new growth. But what do I know? I'm just an IT dude, that could be classified as a computer scientist, and it's Friday and I have had a few beers. Cheers and happy weekend to all!


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I'm sick of these people. It doesn't make you a better person but all we can do is mock these people. They are typically massive hypocrites at the very least and often worse. The guy sits there with his ironic glasses, typing away on a device or keyboard made from petrochemical plastics (fossil fuels) telling us we need to use less fossil fuels. I mean, what a power tripping creep. I've read a similar article where the author was actually making the claim that YOU should fly coach instead of first class because of carbon dioxide and you flying coach is going to change the weather. I wouldn't make such a condescending statement to my two year old if I were trying to get him to do something and this guy's writing articles lecturing us that we need to fly in smaller seats so the weather will stay the same. It's totally insane.


----------

